# 115 die/day in US



## jeteaa (Jan 23, 2007)

115 die/day in car crashes in the US. Do you think about this when you decide to take your kids (or yourself) out on the road? My dh climbs mountains. I worry about him getting hurt, but what I should really worry about is the drive there and back. we parents do so many little things to keep out kids safe, but most of us don't think twice about driving. whats your thoughs on this. Lets exclude driving to the ER, driving for work/childcare to put food on the table. What about all the other times on the road? Or does this statistic not bother you?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

The statistic doesn't bother me.


----------



## Caroline529 (Aug 2, 2006)

There are over 300 million people in the US so using the 115 figure, the odds are something like 1 in 2.5 million. I am going to continue taking the chance


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

It bothers me. I've had the bad luck to be in a number of accidents. I shudder to think of my daughter's tiny body in any of them...

Since she came home, if I can walk somewhere, I do. Although if a car hit us while I was carrying/strollering her, we would certainly be in worse shape than if we were in another car!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

I am going to make driving in the car as safe as possible, that's for sure. A lot of those people that died weren't wearing seatbelts, or were children that weren't adequately or correctly restrained (or not restrained at all).

Eating is dangerous. But we take steps (like cleaning, correctly cooking, correctly storing) to make it safer so we don't get sick and die









Of course, I've heard you're more likely to die on the way to/from the hospital than during your child's birth--so have a homebirth







:


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't stay home every day, but I do avoid driving excessively for many reasons. And yes, I keep the car accident potential in mind when making the decision to drive at times.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I worry about it, a lot, too much actually, but that is part of my OCD.

I just have to break it down into perspective... how many of those are drunk driving accidents? I avoid driving at times when those are higher risk (weekend nights, holidays)

I personally avoid driving at night at all cost and am very careful to avoid driving in inclement weather of any sort.

While I am on the road... my kids are where they belong, in their booster seats, correctly buckled. They have been in several car accidents already, including a roll over... which my son reacted to like a hero... his aunt, who was driving, was knocked out when her head hit her window... so he let himself out of his car seat, helped his sister out of hers and they both started knocking on the driver side window to let the car that stopped behind them know they were in there. It helps a lot to know that my kids can handle it when it does happen, I just pray it never happens where either of them are injured.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeteaa* 
115 die/day in car crashes in the US. Do you think about this when you decide to take your kids (or yourself) out on the road? My dh climbs mountains. I worry about him getting hurt, but *what I should really worry about is the drive* there and back. we parents do so many little things to keep out kids safe, but most of us don't think twice about driving. ?

LOL!! I used this line as part of the reason why homebirth is safer.....the most dangerous part of birth these days is the drive to the hospital or birthing center!


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

That is the reason why I take every precaution reasonable to give myself and my daughter the best possible chance of surviving a crash. A good deal of those deaths are due to being unrestrained, or improperly restrained. My 3 year old rides RF in a car seat that fits her and our car. The harness straps are tight, she does not wear bulky clothes, the chest clip is at armpit level, and for RF, the straps are below her shoulders. For myself, I make sure my lap belt fits on my hips and lap and not on my belly. The shoulder belt fits across my chest.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline529* 
There are over 300 million people in the US so using the 115 figure, the odds are something like 1 in 2.5 million. I am going to continue taking the chance









Yes, this. I'm not going to not live my life out of fear of dying (which I don't have anyway).


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
Of course, I've heard you're more likely to die on the way to/from the hospital than during your child's birth--so have a homebirth







:

You hit on something here. I've heard on more than one occasion that 35 babies per year die in car accidents on the way home from the hospital. How's that for bone chilling?


----------



## jeteaa (Jan 23, 2007)

every time we go for a drive i am aware that we could get into an accident. I don't let that stop us from going places we though. but it makes me wonder about parents i know who go to extreams w/ their dc about safety rules, but spend alot of unnesessary time driving.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not driving is not a choice here. It would impede our lifestyle to the point of never leaving the house.

I do everything I can to keep my kids safe- carseats with extra safety features, extended RF, etc.

-Angela


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
The statistic doesn't bother me.

Me neither. Life is about living. People die walking across the kitchen floor, but I'm not going to stop doing that either!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I think about this statistic sometimes. I personally have thought often about how it seems that so many people here are absolutely against vaccinations but the risk of being killed by a vaccination is a lot smaller than the risk of being killed by a car accident. Yet so many people wouldn't give driving a second thought...


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandraS* 
Me neither. Life is about living. People die walking across the kitchen floor, but I'm not going to stop doing that either!









lol, totally!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline529* 
There are over 300 million people in the US so using the 115 figure, the odds are something like 1 in 2.5 million. I am going to continue taking the chance










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
I don't stay home every day, but I do avoid driving excessively for many reasons. And yes, I keep the car accident potential in mind when making the decision to drive at times.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Not driving is not a choice here. It would impede our lifestyle to the point of never leaving the house.

I do everything I can to keep my kids safe- carseats with extra safety features, extended RF, etc.

-Angela









: to all of the above!

I can't stop living because of risks. On Long Island, I'd be pretty isolated if I couldn't drive places. And with my current medical issues (fibromyalgia and a heel spur), I couldn't even get to the library (1 mile) or the closest supermarket (.25 miles) and back without injuring myself.

But I do what I can to make driving as safe as possible. I avoid driving at night and/or busy times, whenever possible. I'll often drive "the long way around" to avoid tricky left turns, or to turn by a traffic light. I keep my son in a HBB even though he could legally ride in the vehicle seatbelts. I had him RFing as long as possible (2.5 years, in his case) and then in a harnessed seat as long as I could.

It's all about balance.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodygumdrops* 
I think about this statistic sometimes. I personally have thought often about how it seems that so many people here are absolutely against vaccinations but the risk of being killed by a vaccination is a lot smaller than the risk of being killed by a car accident. Yet so many people wouldn't give driving a second thought...

You have to look at WHY those people died, though. Children being forward faced before their bodies are ready. Improper car seat usage. No car seats at all. Older kids who should be in boosters but are not. Adults not wearing seat belts. Etc. Those are the majority of reasons why car accidents kill people.

How often is there a car accident that is unsurvivable by anybody? Thats the stat I would be more interested in.


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

The statistic does bother me and I do try to limit our time in the car. That said we do drive more than I would like.
I think it is an interesting question too. The woman I know who is the most vocal about carseat safety, pretty judgmental, I have seen her make someone cry because they let their 4 year old ride in a booster, is also someone who drives with her kids more than anyone else I know. I can't understand the judgment from her. If you are serious about carseat safety it would seem to me that limiting your driving would be something you would consider.


----------



## Sionainne (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalimay* 
I think it is an interesting question too. The woman I know who is the most vocal about carseat safety, pretty judgmental, I have seen her make someone cry because they let their 4 year old ride in a booster, is also someone who drives with her kids more than anyone else I know. I can't understand the judgment from her. If you are serious about carseat safety it would seem to me that limiting your driving would be something you would consider.

Exactly.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalimay* 
If you are serious about carseat safety it would seem to me that limiting your driving would be something you would consider.

I'm dead serious about carseat safety. Dd rf to 3.5 yrs. She's almost 5 and still harnessed and will be for a long time to come. When SIL put her 3.5yr olds in boosters you bet I gave her a "hard time"

Limiting driving is not an option here. Limiting driving means limiting time out of the house- plain and simple. There is no other option here. My kids NEED to be out of the house. They go stir crazy staying in.

-Angela


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

It doesn't bother me, but I certainly take safety precautions: seat belt properly worn for me and others in my car, car seat safety once my baby is here, avoiding driving in bad weather except for emergencies, trying to avoid driving during busier times when possible, avoiding driving at night (for me with my poor night vision) especially on unfamiliar roads, defensive driving, etc.

Using proper seat belts and car seats is so huge in preventing deaths in car accidents. They were giving the stats for the people who died in crashes over the 4th weekend in Ohio and every single one was not properly restrained or for the one motorcycle driver not wearing a helmet. Sure, some crashes are so devastating it doesn't matter, but most are not.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalimay* 
The statistic does bother me and I do try to limit our time in the car. That said we do drive more than I would like.
I think it is an interesting question too. The woman I know who is the most vocal about carseat safety, pretty judgmental, I have seen her make someone cry because they let their 4 year old ride in a booster, is also someone who drives with her kids more than anyone else I know. I can't understand the judgment from her. If you are serious about carseat safety it would seem to me that limiting your driving would be something you would consider.

I agree with this. Carseats are super-important, but they are a last line of defense in a crash. It's far more important to avoid being in a crash in the first place. Limit driving (school busses are eight time safer than passenger cars!). Keep cars in good repair -- I'd rather see a 5yo in a booster in a car with good brakes and tires than harnessed in a Britax in a car with bad tires and mushy brakes.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

It bothers me. My DH drives up to 2 hours/day for work. He's a territory manager, so the travel from location to location is required. That's up to 4 hours/day in city traffic and driving on busy highways going 65-75 mph. We also live in the mountains, so we drive A LOT. Everything we do is a good 30-45 minute drive away. And I hate it. I'm looking forward to the day that 1. DH has a new job that is closer to home. and 2. We move closer to the city. He would love to bike/bus to work. We're working on 1 and 2.

With all that said, we do make sure our children are properly restrained in their carseats. My 5-year-old is still harnessed and my 17-month-old is still RF. My mil thinks it's crazy, BUT at least I can tell her neither of them weigh enough to "move up". My DH drives me crazy though. He forgets to wear his seatbelt. When I am in the car I remind him to wear.


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

"I'm dead serious about carseat safety. Dd rf to 3.5 yrs. She's almost 5 and still harnessed and will be for a long time to come. When SIL put her 3.5yr olds in boosters you bet I gave her a "hard time""

So out of curiosity, how would you feel if your SIL gave you a "hard time" for the risk you are putting your kids in by doing the amount of driving you do?


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I think people draw the line in different places. Do I not go to the zoo, not run an errand with kids? No. I go. But for instance...I don't bother driving 20 min. for a playdate. I don't take them with on a longer errand if I don't have to, etc. I'm also surprised how willing some carseat safety people I know are to drive excessively.

I think driving carefully and defensively is important as well, if we're going as far to talk about driving less. Of course you can't prevent all accidents, but I think it can reduce chances. My practice of carefully looking both ways before going when the light turns green (when I'm first in line) was very helpful when someone ran a red light at high speed well past it turning red for them. You never know.







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalimay* 
"I'm dead serious about carseat safety. Dd rf to 3.5 yrs. She's almost 5 and still harnessed and will be for a long time to come. When SIL put her 3.5yr olds in boosters you bet I gave her a "hard time""

So out of curiosity, how would you feel if your SIL gave you a "hard time" for the risk you are putting your kids in by doing the amount of driving you do?

She lives in the same town I do and drives as much as I do. If someone lived here and could tell me how to drive less and still have a life, I'd be all ears









-Angela


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I had never heard that statistic but yes it worries me. I live where you basically HAVE to drive to get anywhere. I try not to drive in bad weather, I avoid highways at all costs and when we travel long distances I am always on the look out for anyone driving erratic. Getting into an accident with my kids in the car scares the heck out of me, so we do everything we can to keep them safe if that ever happens.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
She lives in the same town I do and drives as much as I do. If someone lived here and could tell me how to drive less and still have a life, I'd be all ears









-Angela

Houston huh? I used to live there as a kid, and I remember that indeed you had to drive _everywhere_. And it's not like I lived in the country or anything. I lived 2 miles away from the 45.

Now I do live in the country in PR, and I have to drive everywhere, even to the supermarket. And I don't live that far away from the main state road, maybe 5 minutes by car. But there are no sidewalks where I live, and much less public transportation. But I do take precautions by having my kids in carseats, wearing my seatbelt ALWAYS, and driving carefully.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Here's what I think about the statistic: Safety is an important value. But, it's not the only value. Life involves tradeoffs of risk against benefit. Reducing the risks of driving by being sober, driving carefully, and wearing proper restraints is definitely worth the investment. But not every marginal improvement in safety is worth the cost in time, convenience, or enjoyment of life.

If you really believe that safety is the number one value that trumps every other value in life, then yes, there are many normal and pleasant activities that you should never ever engage in. But I don't think most people *really* believe this, even though they might say that they do.


----------

